

The MIT Guide to Lock Picking - gnosis
http://www.gregmiller.net/locks/mitguide

======
UpFromTheGut
This is an excellent guide for beginners, and gives a good understanding of
how pin tumblers work (and a few other types of locks). Also, there is a good
survey of tools and their particular uses. If you are interested in learning
about lock picking, read this guide and go down to your hardware store and get
a deadbolt to practice on. You can make your own tools, but if you're lazy,
Southern Ordinance is a great retailer. Good luck!

